

Apple Copied One Feature from Microsoft Windows – Blue Screen of Death - basilkurian
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6540457

======
basilkurian
I upgraded my ipad to ios8, the device is showing BlueScreen every hour and it
will automatically reboot

